# Spaying Question



## pihler (Dec 13, 2013)

Our female is 13 weeks old and just had her first visit to the vets for her 2nd set of needles. I discussed the spaying issue with my vet as to whether or not we should leave her until she is almost 1 year old and gone through her 1st heat. The breeder's guarantee is voided if we spay her before the one year, however, her guarantee mainly covers genetic or hereditary issues that cause the pup to be put down or have large vet bills. The breeder said that spaying before the one year removes the sex hormones but also the growth hormones that help the growth of bones, muscles and ligaments in their legs. The vet agreed with that statement but said that leaving her go through her 1st heat can cause the spaying operation to be harder on the dog and more expensive because the uterus as well as all the blood vessels going into the uterus swell causing more bleeding during the operation. The vet said that she would be more concerned if the dog was a large breed dog as they can have problems with their hips but did not think it was an issue with the Havanese. 

Just looking for some feedback on this issue as we haven't had this breed before and don't want to do anything that would cause problems for her during the spaying procedure.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nine years ago , when I did Molly , it wasn't an issue. If I had to do it today I don't know what route I would take. Do your homework and make the best choice you can. There are as many pros as there are cons for doing it early.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm waiting for Mae's first cycle to spay which is what my vet and I both agree with. Keep in mind though that having her go through heat is a big responsibility so make sure you think it through thoroughly.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)




----------

